
Sustaining the Underfunded: Nadia Eghbal - amasad
https://futureofcoding.org/episodes/31
======
simonebrunozzi
Nadia is one of the most brilliant (and young!) minds in the tech industry
right now.

I particularly like that she wants to tackle important issues and problems,
rather than go with the crowd and have a "normal" career in tech or VC land. I
admire that.

Having said that, precisely because the topic of "underfunded" is so
ambitious, I am not 100% sure that 1) Her current view and proposed approach
works, or that 2) open source infrastructure is worth funding (from a strict
RoI perspective).

It seems to me that a more meaningful answer would be to find a "hack" to
involve governments in things that are obviously crucial for the public good;
my current view of government activity, however, is particularly dire.

So... Stuck with a potentially better idea, that I doubt could happen in our
current situation.

~~~
myownlittlworld
I guess the core questions are "How much did you enjoy Heartbleed and
Shellshock?" and "How much are you willing to pay to prevent those from
happening again?"

It was basically what happened to G+ and FB over the last few months, but to
every website. Preventing that is probably worth pitching a few percent of
your annual capital budget to infrastructure projects.

------
glup
I’m so glad someone is bringing attention to this. I recall last year when it
was announced that Numpy was receiving its first grant (for a mere 650k), and
most HN comments were like “wow, I never really thought about how they were
funded!” Public goods require community investment.

